

Jinx 1.0 Released -- Quickly find concurrency errors in your multithread code - Mark_Corensic
http://www.corensic.com
Today, Corensic announced general availability of Jinx 1.0, a software quality tool for Linux and Windows that will help developers, testers, and IT organizations improve the reliability of their applications when they are running in a multi-core environment. Multi-core processors enjoy significant usage in enterprise desktops and datacenters, and many software developers are only just beginning to realize the full potential of these powerful processors. But developers still find it challenging to build high quality multi-core applications and avoid concurrency bugs. Such bugs are enormously difficult to prevent, and once introduced, even more difficult to find, sometimes taking large development projects weeks and months to discover and resolve. Jinx makes applications “unlucky” by forcing hard-to-find concurrency bugs to occur more frequently and then pointing out the location of the bugs to software developers. With Jinx, organizations can ship software faster and at significantly less cost.&#60;p&#62;Mark Oskin
CTO Corensic
======
Daniel_Newby
Neat looking product.

Bad website. Just WTF does this product do?

This should be in large print on the home page:

"Jinx makes your code 'unlucky' by forcing hard-to-find concurrency bugs to
occur with more frequency while you are debugging."

